# Origin or GCRM? Please advise, desperately in need of advice.



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm new and completely overwhelmed at the moment.  My husband and I have just come to the decision to go private to possibly start IVF etc. due to my age of 39 1/2 and the fact that I won't move up the waiting list at the Regional Fertility Centre in Belfast before my 40th birthday, which is the cut off age.  

We live in Belfast and are aware my two main options are either Origin or Glasgow.  The Doctor at the RFC really pushed for Glasgow over Origin at my last appointment in November.  This would of course be less convenient but if it is a lot better, we would make the extra effort to make it work.  We're both teachers so are pretty inflexible in getting time off, i.e. flying to Glasgow at the last minute, however with the summer holidays coming up we could attempt to make it work then.

I would so greatly appreciate any advice or recommendations either way because I am feeling quite bewildered at the moment and so concerned about making the right choice.  Any links to forums would also be helpful too.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome hopeful,

Its soo hard to make these kind of decisions. My only experience is with origin so cant really make a comparison with glasgow, but I can tell you that my experience with them was positive. Even though I havent had a bfp, thats prob more to do with me and dh over their treatment. I chose to go with them as like you my job isnt flexible at all and as its close to work it just made sense. In saying that I think if you go to scotland you can arrange for scans,etc to take place here so youd actually be in glasgow very little. Also I read somewhere that origin base their treatment  on Glasgows practice so it might be very similar.

Im sure someone will be along soon who has travelled to gcrm for tx and can give you more info. You can also try the main treatment board. If you click on home then scroll down til you see the clinic/country you are looking for and have a nosey in there.

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Hopeful, 

These decisions are never easy ones to make, especially when so much is at stake. I had my NHS cycle at the Royal which resulted in too negative FETs so after much research & hours spent reading these boards my DH & I are going to Glasgow for appointments tomorrow & Tuesday. I pray that the GCRM will be the clinic for us 
I did consider Origin in Belfast but my instinct was for GCRM. I hope you and your DH come to a decision soon & can get started over the summer months, Good Luck 

CB


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Hopeful

It def comes down to personal choice but for me I just didn't get the feeling from Origin and when I compared the results on the HFEA? website I liked GCRMs results especially for ladies in my age group.  Origin take their protocols from GCRM and send their blood there for testing.  I was swayed by the thread that Mustakeer Mum has posted, how easy it was to get there and how successful the treatment was.

Having said that it is hassle, I'm self employed and DH is able to work around work, as you do have to be prepared to drop everything at a momemts notice, so the school holidays sounds like a great idea.  I approached them in March 2010, cycled in July (took time to arrange apps and blood tests prior to starting) and have just changed the dirtiest nappy on my 9 day old gorgeous baby   

I would also recommend doing your scans privately at RFC as they are always first thing in the morning with blood results back in the same day so GCRM can make decisions quickly.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

Im in the same boat 2,we had looked at both origin and Gcrm. Just wondering what everones thouughts are with origin


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Hopeful, I don't have any experience with Origin but did find the care at the GCRM to be excellent. It resulted in a BFP first go of IVF at nearly 41. Dr Gaudoin was the consultant I had...also I took full advantage of the free counselling service which was also excellent. 
Good luck with your tx!    
xxA


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there hopeful.  I also attended Gcrm and have not used origin. Gcrm was fantastic and they are only a 5 to 10 min taxi drive from the airport. They will try to work with you for appointments and any consultations that can be done over the phone then they will also do that.  They also advised me to check with my gp to see if they wud carry out the HIV bloods etc, my gp did and this saved us a bit of money as the clinic didn't have to do it.  I was 34 wen I went to Gcrm for icsi and got a bfp first time which resulted in my beautiful little girl.  You can give them a call to enquire and they may be able to set ur mind at ease about working around the distance. Good luck whatever u decide


----------

